# Score for the am bully!!!!



## Princesspaola21

UKC to being registering the American Bully starting July 15, 2013 YES!!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana

Princesspaola21 said:


> UKC to being registering the American Bully starting July 15, 2013 YES!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's awesome news! How will that work exactly? Lucy will be registered with ABKC and can be registered with UKC, but I assume as apbt. How can those already registered with UKC as apbt be able to transfer the registration to AmBully instead?


----------



## Beret

I saw this!!!! I didn't think it would happen so soon, but I'm happy it has!!!

I think this will go a long way in cleaning up both breeds now...



Carriana said:


> That's awesome news! How will that work exactly? Lucy will be registered with ABKC and can be registered with UKC, but I assume as apbt. How can those already registered with UKC as apbt be able to transfer the registration to AmBully instead?


UKC provides a form for owners who wish to change their reg. from APBT to AmBully!


----------



## Carriana

Beret said:


> I saw this!!!! I didn't think it would happen so soon, but I'm happy it has!!!
> 
> I think this will go a long way in cleaning up both breeds now...
> 
> UKC provides a form for owners who wish to change their reg. from APBT to AmBully!


Thanks, yeah I looked it up on the UKC website. Here's the official announcement from today: United Kennel Club: United Kennel Club Announces the Recognition of the American Bully


----------



## Princesspaola21

I'm so excited!!!! It won't shut up the haters but it does make me feel better. I knew there was a reason I kept all my UKC papers in a folder lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beret

Does anyone else foresee a lot of fights and arguments stemming from people trying to convince others to change their reg. breed now?

Haha or maybe I'm overthinking it...


----------



## Princesspaola21

Beret said:


> Does anyone else foresee a lot of fights and arguments stemming from people trying to convince others to change their reg. breed now?
> 
> Haha or maybe I'm overthinking it...


Oh no it's definitely gonna happen!! People are gonna be mad as hell when UKC tells them they have an American Bully not a APBT lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beret

So... I wonder where the line ends up being drawn.

What about Pitterstaffs?... AmBully? Since that was the foundation...


----------



## Beret

Ahhh, the diehards have already started denouncing the UKC and are vowing to never again participate with the registry...

Saw this one coming.


----------



## Carriana

You can't please everybody...


----------



## Princesspaola21

Beret said:


> Ahhh, the diehards have already started denouncing the UKC and are vowing to never again participate with the registry...
> 
> Saw this one coming.


That's ridiculous. People need to keep an eye on THEIR dogs and THEIR breed UNLESS somebody is doing something detrimental to ALL the breeds. In this case differentiating between APBT and American Bullies should be a step in the right direction..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beret

Princesspaola21 said:


> That's ridiculous. People need to keep an eye on THEIR dogs and THEIR breed UNLESS somebody is doing something detrimental to ALL the breeds. In this case differentiating between APBT and American Bullies should be a step in the right direction..
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Princesspaola21

After further research I think it's too good to be true. They are only accepting standards and there is no guarantee that you will be approved. If you aren't they keep your money and your papers. Well Buffy is a classic not a standard and she is most definitely a bully not an APBT and its silly to accept the American Bully but not to accept at the very least the Standards, Classics, XLs, and Pockets. I guess I could understand not accepting the Extremes because a lot of them are unhealthily overdone (not all) but a lot. But too totally discredit the others? Meh. My papers can continue to collect dust and look pretty until all of the kinks are worked out!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

Wonder why no conformation and only performance registration for now. Need to decide which classes they wanna allow?? I am just glad people cant argue American Bully is a TYPE of pit bull. I wish THEY would go through and reclassify dogs not leave it up to the owners alone. Some people don't wanna believe what they are feeding isn't a pit bull for some reason.


----------



## Princesspaola21

ames said:


> Wonder why no conformation and only performance registration for now. Need to decide which classes they wanna allow?? I am just glad people cant argue American Bully is a TYPE of pit bull. I wish THEY would go through and reclassify dogs not leave it up to the owners alone. Some people don't wanna believe what they are feeding isn't a pit bull for some reason.


That would be nice but there is really know way for them to tell on ALL of the dogs without being able to see pictures at the very least. Even then they would have to have well trained staff because I've had a couple APBT breeders tell me that Buffy could show ADBA LMAO!!! I know better but they obviously didnt. Just because a dog isn't "bully" in some people's eyes doesn't mean they aren't an American Bully. Same as all chihuahuas don't weigh 2 lbs but they are still chihuahuas.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

i agree that this wont satisfy everyone but it is GREAT news! im excited to see what the future holds for this. i hope the UKC can get their act together and separate the 2 breed accordingly.


----------



## Princesspaola21

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> i agree that this wont satisfy everyone but it is GREAT news! im excited to see what the future holds for this. i hope the UKC can get their act together and separate the 2 breed accordingly.


I hope they can separate and distinguish without disqualifying the majority of American Bullies. Just because my dogs aren't all Standards shouldn't mean they won't be recognized. I understand weeding out bad conformation and health but my dogs obviously don't suffer from those problems.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Princesspaola21 said:


> I hope they can separate and distinguish without disqualifying the majority of American Bullies. Just because my dogs aren't all Standards shouldn't mean they won't be recognized. I understand weeding out bad conformation and health but my dogs obviously don't suffer from those problems.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


what class do u feel they are? cuz Buffy, Slayer and Cash all seem to fit the UKC breed standard... (i just finished reading it)


----------



## Princesspaola21

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> what class do u feel they are? cuz Buffy, Slayer and Cash all seem to fit the UKC breed standard... (i just finished reading it)


Slayer and Cash are standards. Buffy is a classic and Isis the female I pick up in October is a classic as well. I have no clue what my pups will grow up to be but I have a feeling my male Belvedere is gonna be pocket or really close to it. I guess I was just hoping they would accept them in classes like they are and disqualify due to serious faults or health defects. Hopefully the kinks will all work out and it will be all good!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Princesspaola21 said:


> Slayer and Cash are standards. Buffy is a classic and Isis the female I pick up in October is a classic as well. I have no clue what my pups will grow up to be but I have a feeling my male Belvedere is gonna be pocket or really close to it. I guess I was just hoping they would accept them in classes like they are and disqualify due to serious faults or health defects. Hopefully the kinks will all work out and it will be all good!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


like i told u on FB... i think u and ur dogs are fine... people like the Merle God and Red Lion are the ones that need to watch out...


----------



## Princesspaola21

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> like i told u on FB... i think u and ur dogs are fine... people like the Merle God and Red Lion are the ones that need to watch out...


I don't think anybody will miss Mr. swagger lmao.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Princesspaola21 said:


> I don't think anybody will miss Mr. swagger lmao.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yeah i sure as hell wont! LOLOL :cheers:


----------



## KMdogs

Good on the UKC for not accepting a bunch of classes for the same.dog.

Far as it goes.more ASTs to be registered under yet another name.

Great. More money to be made.


----------



## Beret

I feel like the breed standard could be interpreted to include standards AND classics... Just not the more fringe classes..

Sigh, poor Mr. Miagi still won't be considered legit.

Ha.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Beret said:


> I feel like the breed standard could be interpreted to include standards AND classics... Just not the more fringe classes..
> 
> Sigh, poor Mr. Miagi still won't be considered legit.
> 
> Ha.


exactly how i read it too... maybe some pockets and some xls depending on the heights and proportions as well


----------



## Princesspaola21

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> exactly how i read it too... maybe some pockets and some xls depending on the heights and proportions as well


Yea but as the rules and regulations continue it gets to where its gonna be hard for a lot of dogs. Basically Buffy and Cash aren't eligible for registry with UKC at all as American Bullies and my pups aren't old enough. So basically out of all of my dogs Slayer is the only one I can apply for registry for and most likely he will be rejected because his legs aren't perfect. I would rather keep the papers in a file to look at instead of losing my $15 and the papers.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bahamutt99

They are probably holding off on offering conformation to 1.) see how it all goes, and 2.) get judges trained in the new standard. Just my thought. I don't pretend to know for sure. But man, people are pissed about this. Mostly old noggins boycotting the UKC. I don't care, really, as long as buly people show respect to the sport and follow the rules.


----------



## Firehazard

KM said it best.. .

first of all .. no one recognizes the fact that if a solid bred APBT is crossed into any of those dogs AST, SBT, AmBulldg, AmBully, Boston Terrier, Dogo, Bandog, etc etc.. the APBT is dominant or pushes traits thought to be lost to the surface, and most of the time scattered genome and phenom traits leaving the "breeders" clueless as to what they have or what to do with it. USE your sense... they used boston terriers.. an offshoot of the APBT from pre up to 1940 era. WHY did they cross?? Well I did a breeding and got two 22-28lbs (conditioned/chain) bulldogs, Mr Hammonds got one 15-20lbs some years ago, Clouse stuff is runnin bout 20lb-25lbs avg.. So why did they ring a dog to bring the size down? They coulda just took time and picked the right ones.. WHICH is why you have gargoyle looking dogs. Some of todays Johnson American bulldogs look like 125lbs boston terriers and about as athletic with half the wind. ALL of of that is in the confused and scattered DNA of the Bully world... So I hope UKC has some sort of standards to clean it up.. but bottom line is PRIDE people don't want to waste all their time and understanding let alone money invested in understanding and promoting bully when they come to find out only have 1 true bully of 9 dogs, the other 8 not to many APBT people would even give a shot because of the way they're bred.

Amstaffs......... thats all they are as far as a "papered breed" breeding for show and no function or purpose of utility. DNA wise they're all Pit Bulls NOW because they're all bulldogs and the APBT is the BULLDOG.
Mars Veterinary Wisdom Panel DNA Testing Pit Bulls APBT


----------



## angelbaby

this is crap honestly from anyone in the bully worlds perspective. If you look at the Q&A section on UKC about this it asks " what if I dont know the sire and dam is that info needed" they answered no it is not needed and is optional and can be left open. So now UKC will register any old mutt with unknown lineage as a am bully. absolute crap. ABKC had a good response last night if any of you listened to the bully booth Dave commented that to protect the breed and continue to move forward ( yes this breed has a way to go , but UKC is trying to take it steps back ) they will close the books in ABKC and no longer accept UKC paperwork. 
UKC is offering this I feel to weed out the bullys that hold APBT papers and nothing more. They have never supported the american bully and on many times have trash talked them as a breed. They will still not offer any confo shows for the breed so honestly you have to step back and ask why even recognize the breed if they are not offering anything to the breed?? I forsee alot of people being UKC banned and papers being pulled altogether I do not see anything positive in this. Reason I have always said register your dogs as the breed they are and with a registry that offers events for your breed. this screams stupid to me if people actually register there bullys UKC , to me the new CKC is the UKC when it comes to am bullys. You will be seeing alot of rescues , mutts with unknown pedigree and unknown health history being registered as pure bred and once certain people get papers in hand it makes it so much more legit in their eyes to now breed these " pure " dogs. ( paper hanging im not stupid but that is a whole other thing so don't throw the well bullys are mixed anyways.... 2 wrongs don't make a right)
The only people I have seen happy about this is some lame ass breeders who told me they show their bullys in UKC as APBT's and they are thrilled they have this option now.... well since they don't offer shows and wont be then this wont help them. My answer to them was obviously they have bullys who do not fit the ABKC standard since they said they cant show ABKC cause their dogs wont place. In that case maybe their dogs are just not show /breed quality. If you want to show in APBT classes then get an APBT , if you want to show bulyls then get a bully that fits the standard where it can be shown as such..... Sorry for the long rant but if you read the Q&A section and look into it more then just the lil blurp UKC put out and research you will see this is stupid and pointless.


----------



## ames

Hopefully its just a stepping ground and they will offer confirmation at some point. Who knows.

What I like about it is there are some places that cite UKC APBT and ADBA APBT and AKC AST without listing mixes thereof so technically the American Bully will cause them more work to add and hopefully totally screws them up, at least for a little bit. Not counting the fact that cease and desist letters have been sent to places and they still reference the conformation standards that are explicitly listed as not to be used for visual ID.


----------



## Princesspaola21

angelbaby said:


> this is crap honestly from anyone in the bully worlds perspective. If you look at the Q&A section on UKC about this it asks " what if I dont know the sire and dam is that info needed" they answered no it is not needed and is optional and can be left open. So now UKC will register any old mutt with unknown lineage as a am bully. absolute crap. ABKC had a good response last night if any of you listened to the bully booth Dave commented that to protect the breed and continue to move forward ( yes this breed has a way to go , but UKC is trying to take it steps back ) they will close the books in ABKC and no longer accept UKC paperwork.
> UKC is offering this I feel to weed out the bullys that hold APBT papers and nothing more. They have never supported the american bully and on many times have trash talked them as a breed. They will still not offer any confo shows for the breed so honestly you have to step back and ask why even recognize the breed if they are not offering anything to the breed?? I forsee alot of people being UKC banned and papers being pulled altogether I do not see anything positive in this. Reason I have always said register your dogs as the breed they are and with a registry that offers events for your breed. this screams stupid to me if people actually register there bullys UKC , to me the new CKC is the UKC when it comes to am bullys. You will be seeing alot of rescues , mutts with unknown pedigree and unknown health history being registered as pure bred and once certain people get papers in hand it makes it so much more legit in their eyes to now breed these " pure " dogs. ( paper hanging im not stupid but that is a whole other thing so don't throw the well bullys are mixed anyways.... 2 wrongs don't make a right)
> The only people I have seen happy about this is some lame ass breeders who told me they show their bullys in UKC as APBT's and they are thrilled they have this option now.... well since they don't offer shows and wont be then this wont help them. My answer to them was obviously they have bullys who do not fit the ABKC standard since they said they cant show ABKC cause their dogs wont place. In that case maybe their dogs are just not show /breed quality. If you want to show in APBT classes then get an APBT , if you want to show bulyls then get a bully that fits the standard where it can be shown as such..... Sorry for the long rant but if you read the Q&A section and look into it more then just the lil blurp UKC put out and research you will see this is stupid and pointless.


Good post!! I was initially excited but the more I read the more depressed I got. I'm gonna hurry up and get my new pup his ABKC papers and I'm gonna be done with UKC.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby

yup that is what I did , just got the last of my dogs ABKC last month thankfully. I don't care what registry but I will push am bully owners to go with one who recognizes their breed whether ABKC, BBCR, UBKC I don't care who RKC whatever just drop the UKC altogether.


----------



## Carriana

Further to Angel's point, if you look at the announcements on the UKC website they announced that they are reopening the APBT stud books not moments before they announced their recognition of the AmBully. They really are trying to sleuth out the bullies registered as apbt, which would be fine if transferring the registration to AmBully was done in a different way. But no, they want you to send them $50 and your UKC APBT papers. If they don't believe that your dog fits _their_ bully standard you're denied registration and they keep $15 and your papers.


----------



## Beret

Carriana said:


> Further to Angel's point, if you look at the announcements on the UKC website they announced that they are reopening the APBT stud books not moments before they announced their recognition of the AmBully. They really are trying to sleuth out the bullies registered as apbt, which would be fine if transferring the registration to AmBully was done in a different way. But no, they want you to send them $50 and your UKC APBT papers. If they don't believe that your dog fits _their_ bully standard you're denied registration and they keep $15 and your papers.


From what I've heard, the new single registration for APBT seems to be enticing a lot of ADBA people to try to finish their dogs now in UKC too.

I'm wondering if that wasn't the intention of the UKC... to open the floor for introducing ADBA style dogs to help clean up the bully-er dogs being favored in the ring and further distinguish between the APBT and the AmBully...

Hmmm... :roll:


----------



## American_Pit13

I don't like how they are doing it, but it's a start. They are not registering anything with out evaluation as they do not want to start this breed in the registry with any dog that sends in papers and money. They want to start with correct dogs. Can't blame them. As far as conformation I don't see why anyone is surprised. They would have no judges for the breed. What are they going to use APBT judges and then listen to people complain that the judge doesn't know the "bully" standard? They have to have dogs and qualified breeders to judge a standard before they can start charging people to pay for conformation shows. 

Also people seem to be comparing what the UKC is registering according to ABKC classes and it is not that same. They are doing one class of dog and I think that is great to not have all these classes and everyone breeding whatever they want yet all trying to call it the same breed of dog. 

I don't think it is perfect, but I do think dogs that end up going through the UKC will be much more consistent and end up better for the Bully breed rather than the ABKC that throws titles on some of the most screwed up looking dogs and only in some factions do they actually have a good thing going. I also don't see how people are knocking the UKC and saying "oh they are registering anything without lineage" well how is that different that the ABKC registering dogs with hung papers? At least the UKC cares that the dogs are clean and can function which IMO is the biggest issue with this breed.


----------



## Firehazard

Last two posts really sum it up~... Despite what people like to tell themselves the bottom line is DNA and consistency. Function or Pet .. Strong genetic diversity within a family of dogs maintaining an overall likeness; is easier said then done. Bully is just one of the new fad breeds like many other labradoodles and what not .. the difference is they used two different show bred APBT aka ASTs (showbred APBTs are ASTs) bred them together as a separate breed and its not; thats a genetic fallacy. AKC are long show bred APBTs as are UKC showbred APBTs putting them together is just AST as KM said earlier by another name. The ABKC had to happen to get the craze organized, the UKC has to happen to organize the chaos of their own stock which most all ABKC dogs come from UKC, AKC, some from ADBA so how solid is that stock in comparison? Really? ITs hard work, its deja vu.. American Staffordshire Terrier was the Staffordshire Terrier added the American not to confuse with the SBT however the AST has both SBT and APBT or at that time GAME BullTerrier blood in it. AKC wouldnt allow the APBT to be used until the AST fanciers had spent tons of money and time in litigation over their breed as well as promoting it... Here we are with nothing more than an AST with another name for another time and slang for the same purpose a robust tough looking house pet / show dog. Deja Vu~

The APBT is still genetically superior and it will take quite a long time before Bullies are infact their own breed regardless of what registries promote. I mean use your sense, if a wolf breeds an APBT your not gonna call it a wolf dog you woudlnt even know 9 of 10 times if it breeds a husky or a nordic dog your gonna call it a wolf dog or wolf... WELL use that same logic with the bulldogs  I do admire the work and enthusiasm, so thats not what Im even addressing... its the fact that UKC will finally be able to clean their own APBT stock up pushing the more AST stuff into their Bully Class as the Classic Bully is the first and most consistent, and for good reason Wilson and his crew put some work into that and was the last owner of Plumbers Alligator I believe they bred that dog like crazy and got a real good understanding on genetics and bulldogs then Wilson created the Classic Bully. Which was a UKC show dog correct? Well then there it is....


----------



## KMdogs

American_Pit13 said:


> I don't like how they are doing it, but it's a start. They are not registering anything with out evaluation as they do not want to start this breed in the registry with any dog that sends in papers and money. They want to start with correct dogs. Can't blame them. As far as conformation I don't see why anyone is surprised. They would have no judges for the breed. What are they going to use APBT judges and then listen to people complain that the judge doesn't know the "bully" standard? They have to have dogs and qualified breeders to judge a standard before they can start charging people to pay for conformation shows.
> 
> *Also people seem to be comparing what the UKC is registering according to ABKC classes and it is not that same. They are doing one class of dog and I think that is great to not have all these classes and everyone breeding whatever they want yet all trying to call it the same breed of dog.
> 
> I don't think it is perfect, but I do think dogs that end up going through the UKC will be much more consistent and end up better for the Bully breed rather than the ABKC that throws titles on some of the most screwed up looking dogs and only in some factions do they actually have a good thing going. I also don't see how people are knocking the UKC and saying "oh they are registering anything without lineage" well how is that different that the ABKC registering dogs with hung papers? At least the UKC cares that the dogs are clean and can function which IMO is the biggest issue with this breed.*


For the most part i agree and it seems the people that are less into these American Bullies are the ones that see the most sensibly on the subject...

Ive seen some comments on here since about how the UKC is this or that, i hate all registries however the ABKC and any other "Bully" registry out there is just as bad if not worse considering what they register and what they CH and GrCH per "judges" in the short amount of time the ABKC has been around, done just as much damage as the UKC/AKC and it took them many years less to do it..

The ABKC hasn't worked, never did and evidence of that is overwhelming seeing the animals supported. One "class", one "Standard" for the American Bully will at least give the animals consistency (or rather should theoretically) that is lacking in the animal through anyone else. Having 5 classes or whatever doesn't work for the same dog. Don't care how many other dogs that have multiple "classes", they are ALL train wrecks.

But hey, defend what you will.


----------



## KMdogs

Firehazard said:


> Last two posts really sum it up~... Despite what people like to tell themselves the bottom line is DNA and consistency. Function or Pet .. Strong genetic diversity within a family of dogs maintaining an overall likeness; is easier said then done. Bully is just one of the new fad breeds like many other labradoodles and what not .. the difference is they used two different show bred APBT aka ASTs (showbred APBTs are ASTs) bred them together as a separate breed and its not; thats a genetic fallacy. AKC are long show bred APBTs as are UKC showbred APBTs putting them together is just AST as KM said earlier by another name. The ABKC had to happen to get the craze organized, the UKC has to happen to organize the chaos of their own stock which most all ABKC dogs come from UKC, AKC, some from ADBA so how solid is that stock in comparison? Really? ITs hard work, its deja vu.. American Staffordshire Terrier was the Staffordshire Terrier added the American not to confuse with the SBT however the AST has both SBT and APBT or at that time GAME BullTerrier blood in it. AKC wouldnt allow the APBT to be used until the AST fanciers had spent tons of money and time in litigation over their breed as well as promoting it... Here we are with nothing more than an AST with another name for another time and slang for the same purpose a robust tough looking house pet / show dog. Deja Vu~
> 
> The APBT is still genetically superior and it will take quite a long time before Bullies are infact their own breed regardless of what registries promote. I mean use your sense, if a wolf breeds an APBT your not gonna call it a wolf dog you woudlnt even know 9 of 10 times if it breeds a husky or a nordic dog your gonna call it a wolf dog or wolf... WELL use that same logic with the bulldogs  I do admire the work and enthusiasm, so thats not what Im even addressing... its the fact that UKC will finally be able to clean their own APBT stock up pushing the more AST stuff into their Bully Class as the Classic Bully is the first and most consistent, and for good reason Wilson and his crew put some work into that and was the last owner of Plumbers Alligator I believe they bred that dog like crazy and got a real good understanding on genetics and bulldogs then Wilson created the Classic Bully. Which was a UKC show dog correct? Well then there it is....


SHh, too much sense being posted.


----------

